# Router insert for Bosch 4100-09



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

This is a semi permanent insert I made for the table. (you need to diassemble to get it out) I am very pleased with the results and as an added bonus the TS table is now a lot more rigid.

The TS is the Bosch 4100-09 and the router is the Bosch MR23 with fixed base with a Bosch router plate but any could be used. It was on sale so that's what I went with. The base stays on the table and everything clears for storage. I am in the proces sof making a fence attachment for the TS fence and adding a T slot bar if there is room.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Neat arrangement, Brad.

I assume you unscrew the router from the base to change cutters?


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Brad, nice job on the router table addition. I have that same saw and I am very happy with it, I do have to adjust mt feed rate in harder woods, but I let the saw tell me when to do that. I would be very interested to see the fence you are making , and could you please explain what that attachment on the back of the saw is? In the last picture, there appears to be a bar or a tube running toward the back of the saw, I'm thinking maybe you made an extension table for long cuts? Thank you for sharing.

BE WELL


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

that is the outfeed extension. It's available from bosch. I also got the left side extension as well. It is a great addition. It won't support a full sheet of 3/4" but it handles a 1/2" sheet fairly well. It is also great for smaller stock. Heres a picture before the the router table went in.


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Neat arrangement, Brad.
> 
> I assume you unscrew the router from the base to change cutters?


You can actually get to it from the top if you take the rings out of the router plate. It has an adj screw that is accessible from the bottom side. The nice thing about the stand is it's a 2 second job to set it up on the edge to get to the router so you never have to work under the table if you don't want to.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the information, Brad. I'm planning on going to the WOODWORKING Show in Sommerset, NJ this weekend, and I think I read that BOSCH is going to be represented there.

BE WELL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, Woodline will be at the show and they carry the Musclechuck. With a 4 mm Ball end T handle Allen wrench that is at least 6" long you can easily change your bits above the table in a set up like Brad has.

As I was assembling my T4B it struck me that it would be good for a router table too.


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

Well. a little update on my insert. It sagged. I knew it might but I didn't think this fast. The good thing is insert 2.0 is even better. and more refined. I added a t slot track and a supports underneath to prevent sagging. And I also made a jig for cutting out the insert.

The template:



the new insert:


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally got this finished up. Really happy with the outcome..


----------



## oquinonez (May 5, 2014)

Hi dude!

Insert looks great. I'm wondering if it works with a jessem mast-r-lift II. I just ordered this saw and I have a PC 7518 motor i want to mount to that lift, but don't want to have to build a router table.

Thanks,


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

oquinonez said:


> Hi dude!
> 
> Insert looks great. I'm wondering if it works with a jessem mast-r-lift II. I just ordered this saw and I have a PC 7518 motor i want to mount to that lift, but don't want to have to build a router table.
> 
> Thanks,


Oscar,

There would be lots of room to use a lift in that space. I have that lift as well in a work bench, It should be no issue.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work, Brad. Looks familiar, but mine isn't as permanent as yours. Amazingly similar in appearance from above. Nice to see someone else's take on the idea.

Again, very nice. You'll enjoy it, I'm sure.

Edit: Mine will fall out when stored if I don't use the fence to hold it in place. That's a plus for your design.


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

Brad,

As you directly attached the insert, did you consider removing the TS's right extension wing altogether? You would have been able to make a larger RT surface and not cram everything into a 10"-13" void.

If you want to remove the RT, it might have been easier to remove one assembly vice both the RT and the wing.

I'm considering your semi-permanent design for my Ridgid R4510. I initially thought it folded opposite from the Bosch, but they appear to be very similar mechanically.


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks, Patrick, I am sure it was your design that I copied. I really like it. Actually I think it's crazy someone doesn't have this available commercially.


Steve,

I thought about leaving the end off but the reality is I will never take the router portion out unless I need to service something. And I like the extra space. I am actually thinking of adding another set of the slides on the other end so I can get my fence on the LHS of the blade again.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice setup . Thanks for sharing


----------



## plunger (Jun 21, 2013)

thedude306 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I thought about leaving the end off but the reality is I will never take the router portion out unless I need to service something. And I like the extra space. I am actually thinking of adding another set of the slides on the other end so I can get my fence on the LHS of the blade again.


INCRA TS-LS would fit that bill!


----------



## thedude306 (Nov 13, 2013)

Ya that incra would be nice but it's $$$$


----------



## iGator (Jun 16, 2014)

That's a great idea! I just got a Bosch 1617EVSPK router. I am in the process of getting a portable table saw. I'll keep this in mind. Maybe I can incorporate this into the table saw. Not sure what I am getting yet.


----------

